# Older Delta Unisaw



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 10, 2021)

I have an older (kind of a relative term) Delta Unisaw that was my dad's. He probably got it around 1990 but I have no idea when it was built. It has that little on/off switch tucked neatly almost out of reach (certainly out of sight) down under the table top. I find it very hard to use as I have to bend down putting my face way too close to the work to turn the darn thing on and off. Is there a manufacturers alternative switch or does anyone have an idea for rerouting the switch to a different location. I feel like the switch, if located under the front left corner would be more convenient for me.

Any ideas?

Alan

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## WoodDoctor (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes, "after-market" switches are available that can tapped with your knee to turn the saw off. We installed one on a Delta used by a school. Google will probably find one for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2021)

I installed a new switch box and switch on my craftsman contractor saw and ran new wires while I was at it. It's a pretty easy job actually, a good one day project in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2021)

I purchased the switches on Amazon and the boxes at the local big box store. For wiring I used recycled 10 gage extension cords but you don't have to go that heavy, 12 gage would be fine.



I just drilled and tapped some new mounting holes for the switch box where I wanted it.




Then I wired up the motor.



And installed the switch and plug.



I liked the switches with the big panic off paddle so much I put one on my bandsaw.





And on my small Burke horizontal metal mill.



The switches where cheap enough, probably cost me less than $25 total with the box and everything else I used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks guys. Yes I saw the switches on the Internet but I thought I’d pick the brains of those who’ve “been there, done that” before I put one in. More often than not, others have better ideas than I do.

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 10, 2021)

I like what Greg did with his machines, look factory for the most part. 

They used to have a foot pedal kill switch too. It would run in series between the power source and machine switch. It looked like a sewing machine petal on a short 4-10' double lead (feed line and return). It is always in the on position, until you stepped on it. It had a reset. They have a place, but in most shops a trip issue (foot trip) and got sawdust in risking electrical short. The one we had would get looped and hung on the side of the table saw and only used when ripping long stock, like 10-20' long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 10, 2021)

Yup, easy to do, as Greg showed. I did the same with my Unisaw. I made a quick bracket by bending some aluminum flat stock to hold the box in place under the fence. That was the switch location of my first table saw and I wanted this one to be in the same place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 10, 2021)

This /\ is pretty darn close to what I want to do.

Alan


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a slightly older model that was made in 1988. The switch is in an awkward position, as the OP says but I've gotten so used to it that my hand always finds it the first time without me looking. These are great saws. I've not had any trouble at all with mine and I run it hard.


----------



## djg (Jan 24, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> ......
> View attachment 199766
> .....


I think I have the same or similar Craftsman saw. Is that an aftermarket fence? If so, which one and where did you get it?
Thanks


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 24, 2021)

I couldn't find a switch in town and didn't want to order one. I moved the original switch (which oddly had plenty of extra cord) to under the left hand side of the the table. It doesn't have the OFF paddle but still works miles ahead of the old position. The switch mounted on a 1/2 nipple and I drilled a hole in the end of the fence guide (I never move the fence over that far or to the left of the blade anyway) and threaded the nipple into the hole. Works great. Someday I'll put the paddle style switch on it.... someday....

Alan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2021)

djg said:


> I think I have the same or similar Craftsman saw. Is that an aftermarket fence? If so, which one and where did you get it?
> Thanks


It is an aftermarket fence, HTC brand. I ordered it from a local tool store here. And I picked it up direct from HTC in Royal Oak Michigan. I'm not sure if they are still in business or making this fence but I love it and will be transferring it to the new Grizzly saw when it arrives. 
The thing I like best about this fence is the micro adjust so you can sneak up on a dimensikn when cutting. The jet xacta fence looks like it has the same feature.
You can put any fence on any saw it just may require you to drill holes to bolt it on, no big deal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2021)

Just did a little research, HTC was bought out by affinity tools in Troy MI. It appears they don't make the fence anymore. Jet offered it for awhile as an exact fence II but I don't think they are offering it either, it appeared to be exactly the same as the HTC. Too bad, I really like the adjustability of this fence and its function.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just did a little research, HTC was bought out by affinity tools in Troy MI. It appears they don't make the fence anymore. Jet offered it for awhile as an exact fence II but I don't think they are offering it either, it appeared to be exactly the same as the HTC. Too bad, I really like the adjustability of this fence and its function.



If looking for a current option for a great fence that has microadjust, check out Vega. It's what I have and I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 25, 2021)

I here the Vegas are really nice. After having a fence with micro adjust I would never go without it, beats the old thump and bump.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

